# Africa Misson Trip



## Adam Fausch (Nov 28, 2015)

Recently went on a few week trip to Tanzania for our church and a little safari. Everything is bottled there so I kept all my bottle caps of the local brews we sampled. Made a little momento for my traveling companions. They are 1/2 inch oak. Very simple but should be nice for everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Nov 28, 2015)

Now that is a neat idea! Nice work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 28, 2015)

Neat! I'm quite familiar with tusker from my africa time. Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2015)

Not sure what kinda church you belong to but I think I could tolerate their doctrine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Nov 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Not sure what kinda church you belong to but I think I could tolerate their doctrine.





Ha yeah. Beers were on our free time. We joke that they don't like beers in their church over there but we don't dance in our churches over here.


----------



## Adam Fausch (Nov 28, 2015)

A nice thing about cutting out a country or similar is it doesn't have to be a straight line. A few wobbles here and there just look normal. 


I'm good as long as I don't have to cut out Colorado or Wyoming.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 28, 2015)

Those look like great gifts or momentos. Hope you had a good time obtaining the caps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2015)

That's a really cool idea that doesn't seem like it takes you a lot of time to make. I'm sure your friends will love them! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Nov 28, 2015)

Found some amazing wood carvings though found a carved rhino that must be ten pounds of African ebony.


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2015)

Adam Fausch said:


> Found some amazing wood carvings though found a carved rhino that must be ten pounds of African ebony.



Pictures??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Nov 28, 2015)

Tony said:


> Pictures??????



Here it is not a great picture it is about 15 inches long. The guy said it was ebony and it weighs like ebony I've found over here. Most things are ebony or mahogany. Sometimes they shoe polish up mahogany to make it look like ebony. But as heavy as this is I think it really is but if you have an opinion I wouldn't mind hearing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Looks like ebony to me. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

